

I fantasise about Scala when having my everyday sex with PHP - meglio
https://medium.com/@meglio/i-fantasise-about-scala-when-having-my-everyday-sex-with-php-4584d01d36fa

======
hesslau_
I can definetely relate. I found myself spending time in the morning coding
some JS project using scala-js [1] to get a daily dose of sexy elegancy before
turning to rather ugly PHP tasks.

[1] [http://www.scala-js.org/](http://www.scala-js.org/)

